# New Jihadi Training Method: Sodomy?



## Sythen (12 Jul 2012)

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/archives/sunnews/world/2012/07/20120712-153608.html



> OTTAWA - Being sodomized is acceptable in Islam if the goal is to carry out jihad, according to some clerics, to support a new style of suicide bombing.
> 
> In a video posted on YouTube and reported on the New York based Gatestone Institute, a cleric can be seen offering instructions on how to carry out a successful suicide bombing mission by hiding explosives in the bomber's anus. The Gatestone Institute, which specializes in international policy and the Middle East offers up a translation that includes instructions for would be bombers.
> 
> "However, to undertake this jihadi approach you must agree to be sodomized for a while to widen your anus so it can hold the explosives," cleric Abu al-Dema al-Qasab tells followers in the video.



I couldn't find an appropriate existing topic to put this under, so here's a new thread. Anyone else immediately think of man love Thursdays? 

Maybe if a mod wants, can change the name of the topic and make a Terrorist Bomb Hiding Techniques Megathread?


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2012)

Sounds like grooming to me.....but....what do I know?  :


----------



## dogger1936 (12 Jul 2012)

Ishmel's been training for a very long time to be a suicide bomber......


----------



## LieutenantPrivate (12 Jul 2012)

A good technique....didnt it work well for you guys during basic? You guys did have this done to you during basic right???





....right??


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2012)

Oh Islam  :


----------



## fraserdw (12 Jul 2012)

LOL


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jul 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/archives/sunnews/world/2012/07/20120712-153608.html
> 
> Anyone else immediately think of man love Thursdays?


Of course.  But then, it is Thursday so your timing is apt.   ;D


----------



## jeffb (12 Jul 2012)

This does show the lengths that our enemy will go to doesn't it? I'm interested to see how they will sell this one to potential volunteers though...


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> This does show the lengths that our enemy will go to doesn't it? I'm interested to see how they will sell this one to potential volunteers though...



pun intended?  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> This does show the lengths that our enemy will go to doesn't it?


What?  About 6 inches?


----------



## fraserdw (12 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What?  About 6 inches?



You are giving Jihadists a little credit?  Say 4 inches?


----------



## Spanky (12 Jul 2012)

'rectum..... damn near killed him.  Oh, wait a minute.


----------



## jeffb (12 Jul 2012)

In fairness, Sun News is the only agency that seems to be reporting this. Far be it from me to call Sun News' accuracy into question.


----------



## Sythen (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> In fairness, Sun News is the only agency that seems to be reporting this. Far be it from me to call Sun News' accuracy into question.



Really?  : You read the article, and saw where Sun News got the story from, right?


----------



## jeffb (12 Jul 2012)

Yes, I did. What I am unclear on is this just the rantings of some random self-appointed cleric or does this come from someone who actually has an organization capable of carrying out these sorts of attacks?


----------



## Sythen (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Yes, I did. What I am unclear on is this just the rantings of some random self-appointed cleric or does this come from someone who actually has an organization capable of carrying out these sorts of attacks?



Considering that in the article they provide links to the information you're looking for, then I'd say Sun News has covered all their bases quite well, as they usually do. But I guess since CBC or CTV isn't carrying it, it must not be real, right?


----------



## cupper (12 Jul 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Considering that in the article they provide links to the information you're looking for, then I'd say Sun News has covered all their bases quite well, as they usually do. But I guess since CBC or CTV isn't carrying it, it must not be real, right?



But it's on the internet, so it is real.  

Everyone knows that if it's on the internet, it has to be true because you are not allowed to put things on the internet that are not true.  :nod:

I know because I read it on the internet. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I know because I read it on the internet. ;D



Be sure to thank Al Gore


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> In fairness, Sun News is the only agency that seems to be reporting this. Far be it from me to call Sun News' accuracy into question.



Are you suggesting the Islamists got a bum rap?   ;D


----------



## cupper (12 Jul 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting the Islamists got a bum rap?   ;D



You realize what this means for air travel now. Frequent flyers can breath a big sigh of relief, because you can now ask your doctor to give you a pass on you annual prostate exam, since you will now have to undergo one every time you go through airport security.


----------



## jeffb (12 Jul 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Considering that in the article they provide links to the information you're looking for, then I'd say Sun News has covered all their bases quite well, as they usually do. But I guess since CBC or CTV isn't carrying it, it must not be real, right?



I don't need it to be on CBC or CTV but that would be good. Fox would even work lest you think that this is some sort of political spectrum bias. Lacking context as to who this guy is, as SUN doesn't give any, I would like to get it from someone else. All I'm asking for is more then one source and I don't think that is too weird.


----------



## cupper (12 Jul 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Be sure to thank Al Gore



I blame the man for my internet gun-porn addiction.


----------



## Brad Sallows (12 Jul 2012)

>You realize what this means for air travel now.

It expedites security checks.  If you can't fart audibly, you don't get on the aircraft.


----------



## Cdnleaf (12 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> I'm interested to see how they will sell this one to potential volunteers though...



Free T-shirts + 1,000,000 virgins in escrow...


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2012)

There is so much wrong with Islamists (not to be confused with Islam) beliefs that one can only deduce that they are all hypocrites.

One can look at their condemnation of homosexuality, yet buggery is acceptable.

Their Prophet had a very young wife (one of many), but they do not look at him as being a Pedophile.  

Everything in their beliefs leads to death.  To kill a nonbeliever (Muslim or non-Muslim) will get you to Heaven.  To die killing a nonbeliever (Muslim or non-Muslim) will make you a martyr and get you to Heaven.  

There is just so much wrong with these beliefs.  Totally fuched.


----------



## Tow Tripod (13 Jul 2012)

Some people here are in serious need of diversity training! Hardy Har Har!


----------



## Brad Sallows (13 Jul 2012)

I suppose there is also a dispensation for ball-gag-and-paddle interrogation resistance training.


----------



## bridges (13 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> I don't need it to be on CBC or CTV but that would be good. Fox would even work lest you think that this is some sort of political spectrum bias. Lacking context as to who this guy is, as SUN doesn't give any, I would like to get it from someone else. All I'm asking for is more then one source and I don't think that is too weird.



I'm with you on that.  Nothing wrong with one media conglomerate breaking a story - happens all the time - but one of the things that can boost credibility for current news items is when you see them being addressed across different networks.      

The story itself - unpleasant to contemplate.  If true, I wonder how the trainees regard that process.


----------



## PanaEng (13 Jul 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> The story itself - unpleasant to contemplate.  If true, I wonder how the trainees regard that process.


With fervour and piousness - if the mullah, cleric, minister,  priest, guru, etc says, it it must be God's will.... 
Never underestimate the power some religious figures hold on their followers.


----------



## cupper (13 Jul 2012)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> I suppose there is also a dispensation for ball-gag-and-paddle interrogation resistance training.



Your safe word is Infidel. ;D


----------



## medicineman (13 Jul 2012)

All they need is rum and the lash, and they could be back in the RN/RCN of old... >.

MM


----------



## cupper (13 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> All they need is rum and the lash, and they could be back in the RN/RCN of old... >.
> 
> MM



or start their own Celtic Punk band. ;D


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> All they need is rum and the lash, and they could be back in the RN/RCN of old... >.
> 
> MM



Did they not just dispense with the two and deal out Hash instead.  Then the Jihadists are oblivious of what they are actually doing, and feel they are already in Heaven.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did they not just dispense with the two and deal out Hash instead.  Then the Jihadists are oblivious of what they are actually doing, and feel they are already in Heaven.



Yeah...suppose they would, seeing as Rum wouldn't be all that acceptable to a hardcore Muslim...though how getting looped on something else wouldn't offend Allah or His Prophet any less though.  Guess they didn't think about that during the Crusades with the Hashishi or now with some of the fruit loops their sending out to do some other cowards' bidding for them.

MM


----------

